# Prayers Please



## Julie

Hi forum family :wave:

My 15 year old daughter is going to have surgery tomorrow to remove her thyroid.As some of you know,she has had alot of trouble with her health.She was diagnosed with hyper-thyroidism this fall,and now the doctors are saying she has Graves Disease.Right now she has had trouble with her eyes,her heart,trouble sleeping,trouble concentrating etc.She currently is taking 7 pills a day and is unable to control her symptoms.Surgery to remove this large thyroid (goiter) is her only option.We are hoping for a less invasive method where they can remove it through her armpit,but because of it's size and nodules,it may have to cut directly through her neck.Of course there are risks of damaging the muscles and nerves in her face and her voicebox.Please say a prayer for my daughter that her procedure is a success in the least invasive way.

I will not be on the forum for a couple days at least as I will be across the state at a children's hospital.

Thank you in advance:grouphug::angel::grouphug:


----------



## Lina

Julie, I will certainly keep your daughter and your family in my thoughts! I am so sorry that she has to go through this, but hopefully the surgery will cure all her ills. :hug:


----------



## irnfit

Julie, lots of prayers for your daughter, and you. Hope all goes well and she gets some relief without it.
I am waiting for an appt for a biopsy on my throid. My nodules are growing.


----------



## rockluvr

I will pray for successful surgery for your daughter. Lots of positive thoughts coming your way. Hang in there!:kiss:


----------



## ama0722

Julie,
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family for a speedy recovery.

Amanda


----------



## Dawna

Hi Julie
I'll be praying for your daughter and the doctors who are treating her.
Dawna


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie, I'm sorry to hear that your daughter needs thyroid surgery. I will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers. I will hope that they can do the less invasive procedure. I remember in the early 60's my mom had her thyroid removed. It was a very successful surgery. I will hope for the same for your daughter.


----------



## Paige

Julie,

You and Lacy will be in my thoughts and prayers until I hear from you, that all is well. Hopefully this will take care of all her problems and she can go back to being a teenager again.:angel::kiss::hug::grouphug:


----------



## ECudmore

Julie:

We are saying special prayers for your daughter.

This forum is the PRAYER CIRCLE OF JOINING HANDS FOR YOUR DAUGHTER.

KEEP US POSTED.

ELAYNE AND RSCQUET


----------



## Guest

Julie,

I will be praying for your daughter!! :angel::hug:


----------



## Missy

Julie, you and Lacy will be in my prayers. I do hope this takes care of her problems and she can just be a kid again. Love, Hugs, Courage and Prayers from me, DH and the boys.


----------



## abuelashavanese

Julie, we will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I am so sorry your daughter hasn't been feeling well. Thats no fun when you are only a teenager!
I will have LOTS of healthing thoughts for her~~
Keep us updated!


----------



## mintchip

:hug::hug::grouphug:*Our prayers and best wishes are on the way!*:grouphug::hug: 
Sally and family


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

:grouphug: I've already put Lacy and your family in my prayers, but will certainly continue through this week. I know how worried you must be, and Lacy! :kiss: I really hope it is all uphill to feeling better and the surgery goes smoothly!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## dboudreau

Julie, I sure hope the surgery goes well tomorrow, We will keep your family in our thoughts and prayers. Get well soon Lacy. :grouphug:


----------



## Laurief

:grouphug: Hugs, and prayers to you all!! Best of luck - she will do great!!


----------



## whitBmom

Julie, I will be keeping your daughter in my prayers and sending healing vibes for a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Leslie

You and Lacy will most definitely be in my prayers. :hug::kiss:


----------



## CacheHavs

Julie,
I am so sorry to hear about Lacy being sick, that is no fun for anyone especially a teenager.
You are both definitely in our prayers, for a very successful surgery and a speedy recovery.
May God be with you both though these tough times and always.

God Bess :angel:


----------



## Olliesmom

Our prayers to you and your famly....hugs too...


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

My SIL had it done about 12 years ago and in about four weeks after the surgery she was feeling much better. To this day she is fine and functions on a much higher level than I do. My prayers are definitely with you and your daughter's surgeon. Sending healing vibes in your direction. I can only imagine what you're going through. God bless.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

:grouphug: I will pray all goes well & for you to have some peace.


----------



## Leeann

Julie,

I will light my special candle tonight with a prayer for Lacy to have a successful surgery and fast recovery.

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Julie I will keep you and your daughter in my prayers. I will also tellmy daughter who is also 15 I am sure she will also pray for you. What is your daughters name if you do not mind to tell us? I know how hard it is to spend Christmas with a loved one so sick. Just keep up your spirits and remember that God never leaves us.*


----------



## havaluv

Julie,
I will pray for your daughter's surgery. May God guide the surgeon's hands and mind so he will do the best job possible with this surgery. I'll pray for peace for your whole family, and a quick and complete recovery for your daughter. There is a candle lit in my house today for her. :grouphug: :angel: :grouphug:


----------



## Sissygirl

Julie,

I will be thinking and praying for you and your daughter. Praying for a speedy recovery for the holidays!


----------



## Havtahava

You've got it, Julie!


----------



## maryam187

Julie, I will definitely say a prayer for your sweet daughter and can't wait to hear how much her health will have improved after surgery!


----------



## juliav

Julie,

I will keep you and your daughter in my thoughts. May the surgery be successful and recovery speedy.

All the best, :grouphug:


----------



## Julie

Thank you all for thoughtfulness and prayers.This is my daughter's thyroid where you can see what the surgeon will be dealing with.These photos had to be taken to send to the surgeon....and then a photo of my beautiful daughter,Lacy.


----------



## Havtahava

When I saw the picture, I was just reminded that a young family member (15) just went through the same thing. She came through it really well and only has a little scar as a reminder of it. I hope the same thing for Lacy!


----------



## Julie

Did they get to do the surgery through the armpit(edge)? This is supposed to be the least invasive and a relatively new technique. We are hoping for that.....but given it's size,we do not know.We are just hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## maryam187

Julie, you're daughter really is beautiful and will look even better once she gets rid of the goiter! Those 'neck scars' aren't that bad after a few years, much better than leaving the 'tumor' in there and developing irreversible protruding eyeballs! Tell your daughter to be strong, we're all praying for her and can't wait for her great recovery!!! :hug:


----------



## maryam187

Julie, the armpit technique must be quite new as I have never heard of it for thyroid removal. As you suggested I doubt they'll do it because of the size of the gland, but rest assured that MANY people had great results with the good old version. Either way, she'll hopefully be fine in no time and will only need thyroid hormone replacement pills instead of all those other pills!


----------



## havaluv

Lacy is so beautiful! She is going to come through this just fine. With all the prayers going up for her, there is no way it can be otherwise! Sending love and :hug:!


----------



## casperkeep

You all will be in our prayers this week....Please let us know how you all are as soon as you can!!! Hugs to you all!!


----------



## Laurief

What a beauty!!!


----------



## Callalilly

Julie,

We will certainly hold Lacy's name up in prayer for a simple, quick surgery and a speedy recovery. She is beautiful ! I'm sure she'll be so relieved to be done with all of this.

Peace and strength to you,

Lisa


----------



## kgiese

Julie,

Lacy is in my prayers for a successful surgery and speedy recovery. She is such a beautiful woman. With everyone praying for her the Lord will be holding her hand.

Just to give you some hope, I had thyroid cancer in 1983. The only after effects were a gravelly voice for about 4-6 months, and I no longer have the singing voice I had before the surgery. As far as a scar on my neck you really have to look hard to see it.

Karen


----------



## pjewel

My SIL has little to show for the surgery. I can't even see the scar. It was small from the start and as Maryam says, aside from taking Synthroid, she's just fine. Your daughter will no doubt feel so much more comfortable when it's out. She'll be awash in prayers. Be sure to let us know exactly when the surgery will be so we can send up a tower of prayers on her behalf.


----------



## Lynn

Julie, 

I am so sorry to hear your daughter has not been well. I will say a special prayer for you and your beautiful daughter.

What a great group of people here on the forum....with all of us praying for you and sending postive vibes you are in good hands.:angel::angel:


----------



## Poornima

Julie,
Wishing your daughter a successful surgery, fast, easy and healthy recovery! Sending you and your family tons of good wishes!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Jane

Julie,

You and your daughter will be in my prayers. I hope all will go very smoothly - the surgery and her recovery.


----------



## Julie

:grouphug: Thank you all. :grouphug:

Lacy surgery is scheduled for 7:00AM.We will be leaving at 2-2:30 am. for traveling.We have slick spots and it is extremely foggy,with the news saying visibility is at 1/10th of a mile,I want to make sure I can take my time getting there safe.

Thank you so much for your good thoughts,prayers and wishes.You are such a wonderful group of people.:hug:


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:
A sunbeam to warm you,
A moonbeam to charm you,
A sheltering angel, so nothing can harm you.
~Irish Blessing:grouphug:
You are in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Julie- I'm so sorry your daughter has to have surgery. I've had a parathyroidectomy (parathyroids are directly behind the thyroid), and the scar isn't that noticeable....just a small white line on my neck. I'll keep you and your daughter in my prayers. I hope she recovers quickly and is feeling better soon!:hug:


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

When do you think you'll be back home? :kiss:

Kara


----------



## BeverlyA

Julie,

My family's thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family and we will pray for a simple and successful surgery tomorrow. I'm guessing that your beautiful daughter will be so happy to have this behind her, and will feel so much better when her hormones are straightened out. 

You concentrate on getting there safely then come home and relax and help your daughter recouperate.

Please keep us posted as you can. We'll be thinking of you.

Beverly


----------



## Cheryl

Sending prayers and virtual hugs you way......


----------



## Judy A

Julie, I just found this thread....so sorry to hear of your daughters medical ails and I will certainly keep her in my prayers....Be safe traveling and take care of yourself, too. Be strong....and have faith.


----------



## Alexa

You guys are in my thoughts, I am praying that all will go as smoothly as possible!!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Julie,

I'll be praying! 

Suzy


----------



## DAJsMom

Yes, I'll be praying. Best wishes for a quick recovery and a return to good health for your daughter!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Julie, I am praying for your daughter for a successful surgery with NO complications and a quicker than normal recovery! I am also praying for you for an unshakeable peace as you walk through this!!


----------



## judith

julie, i also have your family in my prayers.


----------



## havanesebyha

Julie I will be saying prayers for Lacy and your family and am sure she has the finest doctors doing the surgery. Lacy is so beautiful! Please keep us posted when you return. Here are hugs and kisses Lacy's way too. :grouphug::kiss:


----------



## Lo01

Julie,
Our prayers are with you and your family. All the best to your daughter.

*'Lo* (and Hank)


----------



## havaTaffy

Julie,

Our hearts and prayers are with you and Lacy. We pray for a successful surgery and for quick and smooth recovery for Lacy. May both your hearts be filled with peace throughout this time.


----------



## TnTWalter

*Late to this post. Praying for peace and healing...*

for you all.


----------



## dboudreau

Lacy should be in surgery now. :angel: Lets all pray for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Paige

That's what I have been thinking about all morning. I was thinking that maybe she might be in recovery, if they started on time. :angel:


----------



## lfung5

Julie,
I am so sorry you and your daughter are going through so much at this time of year. It is so sad to read about your daughter. She will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope for the best case in surgery.


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking on Lacy.....been praying for a speedy recovery....I hope we will hear soon!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

I will be thinking of you and your daughter this morning and saying a prayer for you.


----------



## Missy

I have been sending positive thoughts and prayers out to Lacy and her surgeons this morning.


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie, you and Lacy will be in my thoughts and prayers throughout the day. 

Hugs!


----------



## Laurief

Julie - today is the day - so many prayers are heading your way. I am sure she will do great!! Anything we can do, you know we are here!!


----------



## mintchip

Hugs and prayers for you Julie,Lacy and family:grouphug::kiss:


----------



## Leslie

Leeann said:


> Julie,
> 
> I will light my special candle tonight with a prayer for Lacy to have a successful surgery and fast recovery.
> 
> Hugs to you and your family.


Leeann~ You're just precious! That meant so much to me when you did it for Shadow :hug:

Julie~ I'm praying for strength for Lacy, wisdom and skill for her surgeon, and a special strength and peace for you. As her mom, this may be harder on you than it is on her. Sweetie, I know exactly what you're going through. My son had over 12 surgeries before he was 2 yrs. old. Hang in there and know you've got a wonderful support group here. We love you!


----------



## juliav

Julie,

Lacy and you are in my thoughts today.


----------



## maryam187

Julie, hope Lacy is out of surgery now and everything went fine, which I have no doubt about seeing how many of us have been sending good vibes!


----------



## ama0722

Good thoughts sent your way today!

Amanda


----------



## Beamer

Julie,

Goodluck! Everything will be fine! 

Ryan


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

Sitting here waiting for the good news that it's over and all is well.


----------



## Julie

Hi all---------Thank you for your heartfelt good wishes and prayers.:hug:
You guys are all so awesome!:grouphug:

Lacy is currently in surgery...yes--still!The surgeon was still going to try the endroscopic<sp> way to remove this very large thyroid.If he could not do it that way,he would have to go through the neck....but he promised he would do his best.I found a computer to access here at the hospital to update you.I will try again when I know more.Dr.said the surgery could take 4-6 hours give or take 2!I'm not kidding..........

Lacy cried some,and it broke my heart.She took a stuffed animal pig in with her to the surgery that my Grandmother gave her before she passed away when Lacy was 6 months old....that's a 15 year old pig!ICKY!But I guess if she felt better,that's what counts.Funny how at almost 16...in another week or so(Jan.2)they can be so grown up and such little kids all at the same time.

I'll try to update later if I get internet access.It has been going in and out.Lots of severe fog and storm rolling in tonight.

Take care.........:hug:


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

I'm sure we have God working overtime on this one. Prayers continue in your direction for this to be all over soon and Lacy on a speedy path to recovery. Wish I could be sitting there with you to give you a hug. This is the best I can do, so here's a cyber hug for mom.


----------



## mintchip

Julie we are with you and Lacy in spirit. 
Hugs and prayers,
Sally


----------



## Paige

Julie, it is so wonderful to hear that you and Lacy made it there safe and sound. It sounds like you have a very good doctor taking care of her. 

Bless her heart, going into surgery is such a scary feeling.

Things can only go good, with all the thoughts and prayer that are comming your way.

Sending hugs and prayers your way.:angel::hug:


----------



## Guest

Julie,

No doubt this circle of prayers will continue on through Lacy's recovery..
We're here for you! :grouphug:


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking in on Lacy!!! I know how she feels it awful having to have these surgeries....I have had my fair share of them! I pray that all will be well and she will recover quickly!! Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## Poornima

Good luck with the surgery and fast, easy recovery! Do keep us posted. :hug:


----------



## havaluv

I'm so glad for the update...just think of us all sitting there with you holding you and Lacy up in prayer. We'll be waiting for more news and thanking God in advance for the best possible outcome! :grouphug:


----------



## Thumper

Julie, :kiss: I hope everything went smoothly and she is waking up here soon! How sweet she took the pig, yes..I know what you mean about them being somewhere in between a lady and a little kid at the same time. My daughter had a cyst on her neck taken out at 16 and she was very scared too, but she barely remembers it now, like it was a zillion years ago. Kids are funny like that, they really bounce back quickly!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom

Julie- You and your beautiful daughter, Lacy are in my thoughts and prayers. We're all here to support you during this stressful time. I hope Lacy is out of surgery by now and on her way to recovery. No matter how old they get, they're always "our little girls". :hug:


----------



## Leslie

:hug: ((((((Julie & Lacy)))))) :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie,
Just checking in for any further news on Lacy. Sending healing thoughts and hugs to you both.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Julie....I'm believing for a good report!


----------



## Judy A

checking in to see if there is more news....keeping you and Lacy lifted in prayer...


----------



## Guest

Julie..we are all still here and holding Lacy in our prayers!:hug:


----------



## maryam187

Julie, just checking in on Lacy, hope everything went well as expected and she has a smooth and tumor free wake-up experience!


----------



## Leeann

Checking in also Julie, you and Lacy have been in my thoughts & prayers all day.


----------



## irnfit

Julie. know you must be busy - but hope everything went well. :hug:


----------



## whitBmom

I am also checking in to see how Lacy is. I hope all went well and she will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## DAJsMom

Just checking in. Hope Lacy is doing well.


----------



## casperkeep

Just wondering how Lacy and you are doing....thinking about you tonight....will say a prayer for when I go to bed....I pray that you both will get a restful sleep!!! Hope to hear soon how things are going!!!


----------



## mintchip

hope all went well!!!


----------



## dboudreau

I hope everything went well today and Lacy is recovering. Sending :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Paige

Julie, I hope you and Lacy get a good restful night. Hopefully you will have good news for us in the morning.:hug::kiss::angel:


----------



## Olliesmom

Oh my....you tell us to "take care"....


mom..you take care of you and your baby!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Julie, I am SO sorry I haven't seen this until now! You are always there for everyone, offering sage advice and hugs and prayers. You are a great support to me and I always look forward to reading your posts. After all, you are my deputy for those monthly photo challenges! 

Please know that I care very much about your daughter and hope she recovers well. This will all be over and hopefully she will be able to say it's part of the past as she begins a healthier journey. Thyroid problems are no picnic! (((((hugs))))) and courage to you all!


----------



## Elaine

Your daughter is so pretty and looks like such a happy girl for all she has been through. You and she will be in our prayers. I have a friend who had one removed at a time because of cancer, the last one around 4 years ago, and is doing very well. Lots of positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## juliav

Julie,

Just checking in, hope the surgery went well.
All the best,


----------



## havanesebyha

Hi Julie,

Checking back to see if there is any news. I will continue to pray for Lacy and hope tomorrow brings great news. I'm sure you are sleeping at the hospital with her. Hugs to you both and strength to you Julie. :grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau

Checking in for any news. :hug:


----------



## Janet Zee

Just checking back for more news. Holding you both in my prayers.


----------



## Paige

Checking in to see if there is any news on Lacy. Hope she will have a better day today than yesterday.:hug::kiss::angel:


----------



## Guest

Julie..

I'm also waiting to hear...
You and Lacy will be in my thoughts and prayers today!:angel::amen::grouphug:


----------



## Sissygirl

Checking in on you Julie - hope all is well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Leslie

Wanted to see if there was any update on Lacy. I'll keep praying!


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie,
Checking in on Lacy. I hope she had a successful surgery and a restful night.


----------



## Cheryl

Julie and Lacy--We hope all is well and the healing vibes that I am sending your way are not even necessary.


----------



## EK8s

Julie,

So sorry to just hear about your daughter. I've been offline for a couple of days and out of the loop. I pray your daughter's surgery was successful and she will be back to her teenage ways soon! I'm sure this is scary for you and your family. My husband's 11-year-old niece had similar surgery last spring and she is doing great. I wish the same for Lacy. You and she will be in my prayers. :hug:

Eileen


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, I didn't expect to see you back online for a few days. I'm glad you had access from the hospital for a bit. Still praying for a quick recovery for Lacy.


----------



## maryam187

Julie, I hope Lacy feels OK today, usually the first 48h post surgery are the critical and painful ones, hope all is well! We'll keep praying...


----------



## Missy

Julie, just checking for an update. I hope Lacy's surgery was successful. She is still in my thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Thumper

I know you are busy right now, but just thinking about you and Lacy! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Julie

Hi All.....I was finally able to get ahold of a laptop.I can't remember if I had told you all or not(it's been a blur lately)but Lacy's surgery was 6 hours long and it took 2 surgeons.They did it through her armpits though,but she will have heavy scarring I'm sure.They told me this am the Dr. had to enlarge the slit 3 times to get it out.She currently has drain tubes in those slits.She is in tremendous pain from the chin to her breats really.They are giving her morphine.When the surgeons took it out theu struggled so much they poked a hole in her throat.It is stitched up,but because of that,she is not aloowed any food/drink or anything till Monday.Monday they plan to have her drink dye to see where it goes.If it goes in the right places I guess,they will let her drink and I will get my girl home.I hate to think of the alternative.She is very hoarse but I got her up to potty and walk in the hall.We even have a cute young male nurse.Lace is in so much pain..she let him help her go potty!eace:That-a-girl huh?The surgeon said the average thyroid is 20 grams,Lacy's was over 100 grams.That should give you the idea of the struggle that went on.She is quite bruised across the shoulder blades.

I've decided I will never want to go to the hospital again without a cell phone and a laptop.It is the most boring place on earth.

I miss Robbie Vinnie and Quince......and of course,I miss "chatting" with you all.

God bless you all.Have a wonderful Christmas with you families.:grouphug:


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

I don't know when you will next see this, but I want you to know that we've all been so concerned about Lacy and you and are grateful that at least the surgery is over. I'll continue praying on her behalf and hope the test on Monday is just perfect.

Take care . . . you're very close to my thoughts throughout the days.


----------



## Jane

Oh my goodness, Julie. Thank you for the update and my heart just goes out to your daughter. I hope the pain subsides soon and that she will be allowed to drink/eat normally soon. What a trial she is having to go through at such a young age. She will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Lina

Julie, I am glad to hear that the operation was successful and that it seems like Lacy is on her way to recovery. I am sorry to hear that she is in so much pain, though! I hope that she feels better very soon and that you will be able to take her home sooner rather than later. :hug:


----------



## maryam187

Julie, thanks for the update! I'll be sending Lacy some extra anti-pain vibes and am glad they give her Morphine to ease her tremendous pain!


----------



## JASHavanese

My gosh she's been through a lot. I pray for a speedy and full recovery for Lacy.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Julie, thanks so much for taking the time to give us the latest report on Lacy! I am so happy she came through it well and will continue to pray for her as she recovers and for you as well....you must be exhausted both physically & emotionally!


----------



## Julie

Lacy is sleeping.......:bolt: So I snatched the laptop she had!:bolt:

Thank you Geri:hug: It helps just knowing that you guys care 

Thank you all.Lacy has had quite a time,but I know she'll be better off in the long run.Her facial muscles seem ok...the doc is worried about her nerve endings or something with her voice box.She talks very raspy...she can move her eyebrows,chin,mouth etc,in facial expressions......so that's good to me!


----------



## Laurief

Julie, I am so relieved to see your last post. The worst is over, now she can just concentrate on healing. Poor thing about her throat - that stinks. 
In a few weeks she will return to the beautiful young lady that you know!
Good wishes for a speedy recovery!!
I bet Troy felt left out of your message - you dont miss him huh??
Laurie


----------



## Laurief

Hey- tell her women with raspy voices are considered very sexy!!


----------



## Julie

Not too much Laurie........ound: I've been with him since I was 15.....we dated 7 1/2 years before we married.He is alittle boring.........:bored: I tease him,he is like my old shoe.....comfortable and famailiar,but not too exciting!

I had hoped he would switch me places here at the hospital for a night,so he can get a break from Robbie and the boys......but he passed.Probably a good thing as we are getting a bad snow storm.


----------



## Laurief

Yea, and I am sure that he knows that kids always want their Mommies when they are so sick!! I am sure the boys are having a blast home - your gonna find Robbie painted the house, mowed the lawn, is watchin TV drinkin a beer with his Dad!! lol


----------



## CacheHavs

Julie,
Thank you for taking the time to update us on Lacy. She is such a beautiful girl, we are still keeping her and you in our thought and prayers. I can't even imagine the pain that she is going through I pray that everything goes as it should so she can go home. I always believe that we recover much faster at home in our own surroundings and with our little fur faces by our side:biggrin1:
GET WELL SOON LACY:hug::grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie,
Thanks so much for the update on Lacy. It's sad that she's in so much pain right now but hopefuly it will subside soon and she will have a rapid recovery and get back to being just a normal 15 year old. Hopefully, she'll get to go home soon.


----------



## juliav

Julie,

Thanks for the updates. Poor Lacy and poor you, that is one very long surgery and one very large thyroid. Glad that she is recovereing and will hope for the best news on Monday,so you can take your baby home.


----------



## Missy

Julie, thank you so much for updating us. I am so sorry she is in so much pain. But I hope this is the beginning of the end for her suffering. You are both in my thought this Holiday! I hope the New Year brings nothing but Health and Happiness for you and your whole family.


----------



## ama0722

Julie,
I am glad to hear they were able to go thru her armppit though. Poor girl, that sounds painful and over 5 times the normal size... yikes. I hope the morphine helps her get thru the pain and she is back to herself and feeling better quickly!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

You and Lacy will continue to be in my prayers as well. What an ordeal she's been through.

I crushed my vocal box when I was a bit younger than Lacy and had no voice at all for nearly a month. It returned raspy, but quickly resumed a very "normal" sound and I have no signs of any raspy-ness now. I hope the same for Lacy, but even if she does have a little different sound, it is going to be so much better than that enlarged thyroid was. I'm glad the worst is over and am hopeful for everything to get better quickly.


----------



## Thumper

Julie!

I'm so glad to hear the surgery is finished and Lacy is up and about, I hope they manage to knock the pain down to bearable and gone! Poor baby, I bet she's so happy you are there with her. I know how it is staying at a hospital for days at a time, I would always go grab books and magazines from the gift shop to pass time and take lots of naps!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## DAJsMom

Glad the surgery is over safely. We'll keep praying for a quick and easy recovery for Lacy, and especially that the throat heals properly and her voice returns.


----------



## dboudreau

Good to hear from you Julie, I sure hope Lacy heals quickly and you get her home soon. I'm sure all the "Boys" at home miss her. Don't forget to take care of yourself too. You don't need to get sick again. :hug: :kiss: :hug:


----------



## maryam187

Julie, 
thank you so much for the update! Now as you know, a raspy voice *CAN* be a risk factor of this kind of surgery due to the damage of the 'recurrent laryngeal' nerve. *BUT*, many patients who undergo thyroidectomies have a raspy voice directly post surgery, because everything is swollen in there and that can also compress the nerve and improves within time. I'm very much hoping and praying for Lacy that it's just a temporary state! (((hugs)))


----------



## Paige

Julie, it's so good to hear from you. Poor Lacy, she is just too sweet to be in all this pain. You will know when she is feeling better, she won't let cutie nurse take her to the bathroom. (or maybe she will)ound: 
Take care of yourself, Lacy needs your strenght.

Hugs to you and Lacy


----------



## Laurief

Julie, Paige is right, make sure you take care of yourself too!! You need your strength to help Lacy thru this!! Be sure to get your rest too!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Julie- I'm so sorry to hear your daughter is in so much pain. It sounds like it was a really extensive procedure. Thank goodness they got it out. I hope after this initial pain stage is over she will recover quickly and regain her health. We Moms feel every bit of the pain our children feel. Take care of yourself so you can take care of Lacy. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Laurief

Julie, any word on Lacy? I hope she has a good night tonight, no pain & continues to heel!! Give us an update when you can!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Thank goodness it's over and Lacy is recovering! I've been thinking about you and couldn't wait to hear some news. Poor girl. It's gotta hurt and that is hard for us moms to endure. I'm sorry about all the pain she's in and she will no doubt be sore for a while, but hopefully this is all over now and she can get back to her activities in a short while. 

Yes, YOU rest too, girl, o.k.? What with the holidays, being away from home, all that driving, the boredom, the stress.... well, you need to take some moments for you too. ((((((hugs)))))) to you both! Sending positive, healing vibes to Lacy.


----------



## Julie

Thank you all.You guys are the sweetest,best group of people I have ever known.I sincerely mean that.What a true blessing to have all of you.:hug: I better watch out,or I'll tear up again.

Because of the threat of pnuemonia they encouraged me to get Lacy up.I made her get up.Tough love I guess......but she did well.I had her walk the hall 3 times today and sit in a recliner for awhile.It's been hard.She takes 2 kinds of pain shots in her iv now,morphine and tenanol? I think they said.

We are praying for rapid healing of the hole in her throat so she can drink the dye on Monday and it will go to her stomach and we can finally go home.I know Quincy will be just thrilled to see us.He loves both of us so much.

I think my Mom will come to see Lacy tomorrow providing the weather had cleared.:thumb:I think she would love seeing my Mom.


----------



## Leeann

Julie, I am so glad to hear Lacy's surgery went good and she is recovering. We will continue to pray for a fast recovery. 

Riley & Monte said to send You & Lacy some kisses from them. Riley also told me his B-Day wish is for Lacy to go home on his 2nd birthday (Monday) so your whole family will be together for the holidays.:kiss:


----------



## Judy A

Julie, thanks for the updates on Lacy. You both have been through a lot. It's hard to watch our children be in pain! Take care of yourself.....I'll continue to keep you and Lacy in my prayers..


----------



## KristinFusco

Hi Julie!

I just saw this thread, I am so sorry for the ordeal that you and your daughter have been through. We will be thinking of you tonight and wishing Lacy a speedy recovery.


:grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau

Julie, thanks for keeping us updated on Lacy's progress, your such a great Mom. :hug: Lets hope Lacy heals quickly so she can be home for the Holidays. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie

Lacy turns 16 January 2. I pray she is feeling well for that.


----------



## irnfit

Julie, so glad the surgery is over and all is well. What an ordeal. Sending prayers tht the hole in her throat heals and she can go home. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Cheryl

Julie, I am aware how long the days, and especially the nights can be from a patient (or their family) point of view. I am sorry that Lacy is in pain, but she and you need to speak up. In today's world, the patient has a right to have their pain managed. Toradol (which I believe is her 2nd pain medication) is an anti-inflamatory used up to 3 days after surgery. If her pain is not controlled on the morphine and Torodol, they can increase the dose of morphine. 

I hope that you have a roll away bed in her room. You really need to rest, because you will be all Lacy has when she comes home. It sounds as though you like her nurses. That makes everything so much better.

I am here if you have any questions.


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie, good for you getting her up a few times. I know it has to be so hard when she's in pain to make her do anything she doesn't feel like doing but if it gets her home sooner and keeps that nasty pneumonia at bay it's all worth it. 

I hope you both get some rest tonight and she feels a bit better tomorrow. I know hospitals can be horribly boring. I hope you can at least stock up on some magazines or books to read while she sleeps.


----------



## Lynn

:hug::hug::hug:Julie, 
Iam glad all went well and will pray tonight for a fast recovery for Lacy and also that Lacy has the best birthday ever on her big 16!!!

Missy, Casper and me sign you lots of :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## good buddy

Julie, I'm glad things went well with your daughter. Lets hope the dye goes in all the right places and she heals just perfectly! What a scary thing to go through and she is so young too! She must really be in pain to let the male nurse help her in the restroom. Man, you have one tough little gal!


----------



## havanesebyha

Julie give Lacy a big hug for us all and tell her we are all pulling for her quick recovery. The worst is over and I agree with Cheryl ask for her pain to be managed better. I had a bad surgery 6 years ago and was put on Morphine until I broke out in a dreadful rash - they switched me onto something else. Lacy shouldn't have to lay there and suffer in pain ~ poor sweetie. I hope you can get some rest Julie as soon it will be all on you and your family once she gets to come home. I will continue to pray for her quick recovery and for your family's happiness.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Julie, I just read this. Im so sorry! I am glad she is recovering and will pray everything continues to go well for her. I do hope they can manage her pain and she can get comfortable. Poor girl. Keep us updated. 

Melissa


----------



## Paige

Julie,

I know how important it is getting them up and moving again. You are doing the right thing by pushing her alittle. I hope the storm subsides and your mom gets to come and see you and Lacy. I'm sure you both could use the company and support.

Hopefully tomorrow will bring a brighter day.


----------



## Amy R.

Dear Julie~~I've just arrived home from Mexico tonite & am catching up on the Forum while the house heats up. So I've just read this thread and am so distressed to know what you've been going through with Lacy, esp. at this time of year. I'm hoping by now she is starting to feel a tiny bit better and will be able to go home soon.

My own darling daughter was extremely ill a year ago, at holiday time, but now is well, so I know on so many levels exactly what you are going through. We also have a very dear friend who was recently dx with Graves and has been very ill~~but now after surgery and treatment has made a wonderful and dramatic recovery and is back to work as a lawyer. So just keep up your wonderful mother tiger act, and rest assured that in a short while things will be much better, and you'll be able to look back on this very difficult time and know you were all able to get through it, and are all stronger for it.

All the best for Lacy's speedy recovery and warmest thoughts, prayers, and hugs.


----------



## Laurief

Julie, I am thining about you and Lacy this morning, hoping she had a good night and you guys were able to get some rest. Tough love is so hard when you know they are in so much pain, but you know in the longrun it is what she needs!! If there is anything I can do from out here - just say the word. Prayers are already there!! Kisses to Lacy!


----------



## Missy

Julie, hoping that Lacy is feeling less pain today!!! As Amy put it keep up your "mother tiger act" (great expression amy) and know that every day it will get a little bit better. We are all pulling for both of you. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## casperkeep

Julie I hope Lacy starts to feel better soon.....I will pray that all will be well with her throat to be able to go home on Monday!!! Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## maryam187

Julie, hope Lacy got some sleep last night and starts feeling better from today on...


----------



## Guest

Julie,

You and Lacy are in my thoughts and prayers today...I'm hoping that the pain medication is helping her rest. :hug:


----------



## juliav

Julie,

Just checking in to see how Lacy and you are doing. I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## Julie

Lacy has improved! She is far from good,but improved!:bounce::dance::bounce:

The Dr. was in this am and her calcium is ok.I guess that was an issue yesterday.She is in a great deal of pain they are trying to figure out.It is in the middle between her breasts all the time.I originally thought it was because they inudated<sp (put a tube down her throat during surgery)but it turns out,I was wrong.They don't think that low.She is using that little breathing thing they give you for incentive breathing.In the am we get the dye test.....that will set the tone for how the rest of it goes.Lacy is mad at the Dr. for putting a hole in her throat,to the point where she will hardly talk to him.Crazy kid!:der: She thinks he did it on purpose!:crazy: I think she is just "cranky" from a teenager's point of view.


----------



## Paige

Julie said:


> Lacy has improved! She is far from good,but improved!:bounce::dance::bounce:
> 
> The Dr. was in this am and her calcium is ok.I guess that was an issue yesterday.She is in a great deal of pain they are trying to figure out.It is in the middle between her breasts all the time.I originally thought it was because they inudated<sp (put a tube down her throat during surgery)but it turns out,I was wrong.They don't think that low.She is using that little breathing thing they give you for incentive breathing.In the am we get the dye test.....that will set the tone for how the rest of it goes.Lacy is mad at the Dr. for putting a hole in her throat,to the point where she will hardly talk to him.Crazy kid!:der: She thinks he did it on purpose!:crazy: I think she is just "cranky" from a teenager's point of view.


Julie, I'm glad to hear Lacy is doing better today. I hope everyday you will be able to say the same. Don't worry once she sees how much better she is going to feel she won't care about a little scar.

She is probably just mad because this is her vacation from school. I can't say I blame her, she has to take it out on someone. Better the doctor than you.


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks for keeping us updated Julie. Now that Lacy is doing better are you getting some rest!!!! Lets hope the test go well in the morning so you can all be together for Christmas. Sending lots of healing prayers. :hug: :hug:


----------



## Amy R.

Julie, I' m so glad to read your update. Lacy sounds spunky and that is good! I say it's pretty normal to be mad at the doc for a teenage girl. Hope they figure out soon what is causing her pain, and we really appreciate your taking the time to update us.


----------



## Cheryl

Lacy is mad at the doctor! Yes, she is getting better. Is the pain between her breast increased to touch? It is possible that an internal bruising occured while she was being positioned in surgery. How is she doing managing her own secretions? Is she able to swallow OK? 


Julie, I want know if you got some sleep last night? Lacy does not need you to get run down right now. 

Keep us posted. You and Lacy remain in our prayers.


----------



## Missy

Julie, thanks for taking the time to update us. I laughed too when I read that she was mad at the doctor-- good sign!!! must be feeling a bit better if she has enough energy to be mad!!! I do hope each day is better and better. I know there is a lot of fascia between the breast bones that could be tight or bruised from the ordeal. 

I 2nd that you should get some sleep and be sure to take care of yourself. She is going to need you strong and rested ---and let's not forget about Your Son and Quincy...they will need you too when you return home.

Hugs, puppy kisses, good vibes and continued prayers!!!


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

It is the PAINKILLERS. Jake would sometimes get really irrational on the morphine, and the vicodin makes him REALLY grumpy, where he would even *snap* at me at home, and he never..NEVER snap at me like that, ever! lol..He does alot better on the Oxycontin..so that's what I ask for now, he's way more normal on that. But, yeah..'grumpiness' on painkillers is pretty normal. 

Glad to hear she's better, well..minus the pain, but I hope they get a hold on that real soon and figure out why! :kiss:.

Kara


----------



## Laurief

:whoo::whoo: Yahoo - you go Lacy!!!!That sounds like really good news!! 
You must be so tired - I hope you are able to get some rest too!! Are they letting you stay in the room with her? Do you have a bed?
Any word on DH is doing with Robbie and the pups??

Tell Lacy we said to keep up the good work.


----------



## juliav

Julie,

I am so glad that Lacy is improving. I hope that she continues to improve and the dye test tomorrow produces favorable results. 

Take care of yourself,


----------



## Rita

Julie,

I just came across this post after being unplugged a few days. OH my heart goes out to you and your DH. It is so hard when you kids are sick. You always wish it was you going through it so you could spare them.

I am glad Lacy is recovering OK from surgery. You and your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers.

:hug::angel:


----------



## BeverlyA

Hi Julie,

Thank you for the updates on your daughter. Hopefully tomorrow things will go well for the dye test and she will be able to begin eating and drinking again and her recovery will speed along. 

She's so lucky to have you taking care of her, pushing her, that's what will get her better, faster.

Make sure to take all the opportunities you can to get rest now, soon enough you won't have any chances!

Take care, best wishes for tomorrow.
Beverly


----------



## Cosmosmom

We have been unplugged as well . So now we are trying to catch up ..
I am happy to hear that the surgery went well and you are now in the recuperative stage with your daughter ..
Take care of yourself she will need you when she gets home .. 
There are going to be periods of adjustment - just like with a puppy .. Surgery is a challenge and so is the recuperation ..


----------



## Sissygirl

Julie,

I sure hope Lacy feels better tomorrow. Hang in there - I know you must be exhausted. We are all praying for you both.


----------



## irnfit

Lacy, so glad you are feeling better. Each day will get a little better. It takes a while to feel like your old self after surgery. The anesthesia and pain meds do a number on your body. So, now that the worst is behind you, just take it slow and enjoy all the pampering that Mom is giving you. :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep

I am glad that Lacy is feeling better as well!!! I hope that the test tommorow goes well...hugs to you and your family!!!


----------



## Julie

Lacy was in good spirits this afternoon when her Grandparents came to visit.(My Mom and Step-Dad).She walked down the hall and even rode a wheelchair to the cafeteria.She laughed(which hurt)but it was nice to see. Her lips are badly chapped and are split and bleeding both top and bottom.Nothing seems to work.....we've used lots of chap-stick etc.But lips are no big deal in the scheme of things...you know?Mom brought Lacy new pajamas and some cute underwear she loved.She even was inspired to have her hair washed.It was horrible--but we tried.She had a reaction to the morphine shot and got a rash on her face,neck and going up her arm.After quite abit of thought,they decided to give her benadryl.She's been out cold since.Because it wasn't raised or itchy,they were not real concerned.

I'm sleeping fine.There is a couch thing in her room that makes a uncomfortable twin bed.:laugh: I'm getting used to it now!:becky:

Thanks for your prayers/thoughts.Dye test in the morning........I'm keeping my fingers crossed!:angel::thumb::angel:


----------



## CacheHavs

Julie,
I am so glad to hear of the progress that Lacy is making I pray that she continue to heal at a quick rate.
We are continuing to to keep her and you in our prayers both day and night and I pray that her dye test comes out successful tomorrow, Please keep us posted. 
What a nice Christmas present that would be if she could get to go home tomorrow.
God Bless :angel:


----------



## Amy R.

It sounds like Lacy is making excellent progress. She's a courageous young lady! And youth is on her side. Thinking best thoughts for the dye test tomorrow.


----------



## Julie

Oh I woke up to a crying girl........She was in tremendous pain and felt she couldn't breathe...that she was swollen.Darn it----:rant: she was right.They called in the Dr. at 5:30 am and now they have to do an scan/X-ray to see if it's the hole on her right side of her throat or a large hemmotma<sp.I'm about ready to just die here.They have to x-ray before the dye test.I'm thinking......just please someone shoot me!:frusty::frusty:


----------



## dboudreau

Oh, Julie how frustrating. Hang in there, the doctors will get things under control. Sending lots of cyber hugs :hug: :hug: I can't be there in person, but I'm with you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laurief

:kiss::hug:Oh Julie, I am so sorry to hear about this setback. Poor Lacy! She must be so frustrated, as well as you! Poor thing! I hope all goes well with the test this morning and they find what is causing her so much pain. It stinks when you need to take "more" drugs just to counteract the effects of another drug! We are all thinking about you guys and are checking back for updates when you can. We are there for your in spirit!


----------



## Leeann

Poor Lacy, gosh I cant imagine how she must be feeling. We will continue to pray and send over healing vibes for her.

I hope you are getting some rest as well Julie, this has to be taking a toll on you also.


----------



## Rita

Oh Julie. It is so frustrating............. my heart aches for you. Houston and I have one wish for Christmas. It is that Lacy is feeling better. Sending our love and prayers.:grouphug::angel::angel:

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Missy

Julie, My heart is just aching for you and Lacy. I hope and pray that this set back resolves today. She is a brave young lady and you are a courageous momma. Please know we are all thinking and praying for you both.


----------



## maryam187

Oh Julie, I'm sorry you have to see your little sweetheart suffer so much, I'm keeping my fingers crossed TIGHTLY that they find the darn problem and FIX IT ASAP!!!


----------



## Paige

Julie, I'm so sorry to hear about Lacy's setback. Hopefully it's something that can be fixed quickly. Hang in there, stay strong.. Things will be better.:kiss::hug::angel:


----------



## pjewel

There is nothing worse than seeing our children suffer. I could cry for you both. How frustrating. Prayers continue to wrap around you to keep Lacy safe and you sane in this whole ordeal. 

You have lots of virtual hand holding in that hospital room. Keep us posted and God bless.


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh Julie, I'm so sorry to hear that Lacy had a setback. I'm praying that it is a small setback and that today they will get a handle on it. I wish I lived near you, I'd be at that hospital in a flash to hold your hand (and somehow I'd stuff a borrowed puppy in my pocket to entertain you!!)
Is your hubby able to bring Robbie up for a visit at all? Maybe even bring the dogs for a ride so you could spend some time with them while DH sits with Lacy. It sounds like you both need some hugs from the boys in your life.


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ Just catching up on all you and Lacy are dealing with. I'm sorry to read about her setback this AM. I will continue to pray for you both. Wish I could be there to help you, give you peace and strength, remove Lacy's pain and heal her quickly :kiss: But, since I can't be, I'll ask God to send his :angel::angel: to do it for me. :hug:


----------



## Diana

Julie,
After reading this thread I just want to say I hope your daughter will be feeling better very soon! I am so sorry you all have to go through this, please know you are in my thoughts and prayers!

Diana


----------



## juliav

Julie,

I am so sorry to read about the setback and the pain and frustration Lacy and you are going through. I am praying the setback is small and the dye test brings some good news.

Sending positive thoughts and healing vibes your way,


----------



## ama0722

Julie & Lacy
<hugs> I hope they find out what is bothering her so much quickly <hugs>

Amanda


----------



## Olliesmom

My Christmas wish to you and Lacy is a calm and comfortable Christmas Eve and Day....and much improvement from there on...

One step forward -two steps back....that will pass and all other steps will be forward....

remember...baby steps...

Hugs and love..


----------



## Jane

Oh Julie, I am so glad you are there with Lacy and able to advocate for her. Please hang in there - just take it an hour at a time. One thing at a time. We are praying for you and for strength for Lacy. Don't be afraid to ask questions if things are just not looking right to you. 
:grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau

Checking to see if there is any news about Lacy this afternoon. :hug: :kiss: :hug:


----------



## maryam187

Julie, just checking in. Hope the dye-x-ray went well...keep praying for you.


----------



## mintchip

Paige said:


> Julie, I'm so sorry to hear about Lacy's setback. Hopefully it's something that can be fixed quickly. Hang in there, stay strong.. Things will be better.:kiss::hug::angel:


Hopefully one small setback and now a giant leap forward on to a happy healthy new day.
Sally


----------



## havanesebyha

Julie so sorry to hear about Lacy's setback, but maybe by now her dye test went well and she's in less pain. Continuing to send more prayers to you all and good healing vibes for Lacy. My Christmas wish is also for Lacy to feel better and start healing.


----------



## rockluvr

Sending lots of prayers for Lacy's quick recovery and for you to have strength. Wish we could give you a real hug!:hug::grouphug:


----------



## Judy A

Julie, so sorry about the setback and the amount of pain that Lacy is in....I pray things have improved today. I know how hard this must be for you....sending healing strength you way...


----------



## Paige

Julie, checking in for updates. Hope everything is going better today.


----------



## maryam187

Julie, checking in 2!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Just checking in and hoping Lacy's pain and swelling are better. Hang in there, Julie. :grouphug:


----------



## Lynn

Julie,

Just checking in also....this is probably my last time for awhile....company coming any minute! Oh, I am praying all is well and you are just too tried to come to the computer. 

You are always so supportive of everyone on the forum, I wish there was more we could do for you now. :hug::hug:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I just found this thread today and I can't tell you how sorry I am that your beautiful daughter had to go through this, and now endure a set-back. Lacy will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope her x-ray and dye test turned out fine, and that she's feeling well enough to go home real soon.

Sending you both healing vibes and extra hugs.

Wanda


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie, I am hoping beyond hope that Lacy is better today and perhaps even on her way home. I am keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## juliav

Julie,

Just checkin-in to see how Lacy is doing. 
We are all thinking of you.


----------



## Paige

Julie, checking in again. I hope you and Lacy get a restful nights sleep. 

Merry Christmas to you and Lacy. I know this isn't anyone's idea of a Christmas. I still wanted to wish you and Lacy the best. Maybe they will have Santa visit the children in the hospital tomorrow. I will be thinking about you both tomorrow.:hug::kiss::angel:


----------



## casperkeep

I am praying that all goes well for you this week!!!! I pray for God's blessing on you and your family!!!! I pray that the nurses and doctors are doing all that they can to make you all comfortable!!!! Merry Christmas!!!! Hugs!!!


----------



## Julie

Well I got Lacy home! :dance::bounce::dance::bounce:

Sorry this is late--I had trouble staying logged onto the forum.

Not everything is good,but we got to get her home.
The swallowing test was enlightening.She is having alot of trouble with her right side of her neck.The swelling,the drainage was poor and the swallowing non-existant on the right side.Actually she has to swallow all liquids/food with her head turned to the right and her chin down.It is wierd,but that keep her from choking/coughing.They said this was due to a nerve probably messed with that should return to function in 4-6 mo.This controls the coughing you would do I guess if when you ate/drank something and it went down the wrong hole....I think everyone has had that happen.Well,Lacy's doesn't function,and she aspirates.To watch this was gross and yet neat at the same time/live on a monitor.Unfortunately she has found it very difficult to eat or drink.I hadn't even driven across town and I thought I should take her back.The threat of pnuemonia is very big with her leaking fliud/food into the lungs.Still they sent us home.

She seems to be better after being home a few hours.

I wanted to Thank you all for your posts and concerns for Lacy and I.I can not even tell you(tears)how heart warming and wonderful it was to be able to log onto a computer I found at the hospital and read them.Lacy and I thank you from the bottom of our hearts.:hug: You all are simply WONDERFUL!


----------



## Paige

YEAH!!!! LACY'S HOME!!!:clap2::cheer2::rockon::hug::bounce:

I am sure you two are worn out. Aleast you can rest better in your own home and her in her own bed. I know she still has a long road ahead, but hopefully her young age will help speed things up. 

Hope you have a quite and peaceful day tomorrow. Take good care of yourself Julie, I know you have to be exhausted.

I will still be checking in for updates.:biggrin1:

I bet Quincy had a fit when he saw you. He won't leave your side for days. Quincy or Robbie, I'm sure.


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ I'm so glad Lacy is doing well enough for them to send her home. That's great news! I know she'll feel much better in her own bed and will truly be able to rest and recouperate now. I'll continue my prayers for you both. I hope you can both get some good restful sleep. God bless and huge hugs!


----------



## juliav

I am glad you and Lacy are home!!! :whoo: :cheer2:
I hope both of you can get some much needed rest.


----------



## maryam187

Julie, glad to read Lacy's home. I sure hope the nicer environment will help her take big recovery steps, best of luck!!!


----------



## havanesebyha

Julie I am so happy you both got to go home! Lacy will sleep much better at home. May your whole family have a good Christmas. Will continue to pray she starts to heal. Yeah! Lacy is home! :whoo:


----------



## Alexa

Sending lots of Christmas hugs from Seattle...I'm glad your family will get to spend Christmas at home together and I am keeping my fingers crossed that Lacey's health will improve quickly. 

It's interesting to me how different hospital stays are here in comparison to Germany...e.g. for a normal birth they will keep you up to a week, for a C-section for up to 2 weeks, something pretty major like this procedure, they'd probably keep you forever over there.....

I do think, though, that being in your home environment can really help your recovery once you're stable (I never understand how you are supposed to get better when nurses come barging in, wake you out of a dead sleep by flicking on lights and talking to you with loud voices at 2am...)

Get some rest and keep us updated!!

Alexa


----------



## Amy R.

What a marvelous Christmas present for your family to have Lacy home. I'm sure you will all sleep better tonight. May Lacy heal quickly in her familiar environment, and you get some sleep yourself, Julie. I know how you can just run on adrenalin in these situations in which your mothering instinct prevails. Hope you can find time for a long hot bubble bath or a glass of wine/cocktail or meditation or a short walk, just some alone/down time in which to refuel. Even just 10 minutes can help. Sending warm holiday wishes to you all!


----------



## havaTaffy

Yeah! eace: so glad to hear that Lacy is well enough to be home for Christmas. Being surrounded with love and family will definitely help her in her road to recovery. We continue to pray for smooth and complete healing for Lacy. May your Christmas season be filled with joy and peace.


----------



## Lynn

Julie,
I am so glad you are home with Lacy. I hope you both can get some rest. Sending the :angel::angel: to look over you tonight.


----------



## Leeann

What wonderful news to wake up to on christmas morning, I'm so glad Lacy is home to enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Judy A

My best Christmas present was hearing that you made it home with Lacy...I pray that you both get some rest and that Lacy begins to heal at a rapid pace in her own, loving environment!
Merry Christmas to you all!!:whoo:


----------



## Laurief

What a great Christmas present to hear that Lacy is Home 

And the BEST present for you guys!!! They say that your environment plays a big part in healing. I am sure being in her own bed, with Quincy cuddled up with her, Vincent sleeping nearby, and Robbie checking in every so often, she will heal much faster!!! Keep us updated on your beautiful girl!!

Merry Christmas toy and your family!!

Laurie


----------



## dboudreau

What a great Christmas Present to have Lacy Home. Lets hope her recovery is quick. 

Have a very Merry Christmas. Hugs to You and Troy and Ben and Lacy and Robbie and of course Quincy and Vinnie and Jasper.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy

Oh what a wonderful Christmas for you both. There is amazing healing powers to being home with family. I hope she continues to feel better and better now that she is home. Hugs and Best Wishes from me and the gang.


----------



## irnfit

Julie. this is wonderful news. Everyone feels better when they are home, especially at the holidays. Hope you and your family have a great Christmas and Lacy continues to improve.


----------



## Guest

*WELCOME HOME, LACY!!*







HOME, LACY!!!! 







JULIE AND LACY!!!!


----------



## mintchip

*Best wishes Lacy and family! So happy to hear Lacy is home!!!
Take care and get well soon!!! Hav a happy and healthy new year!*


----------



## Rita

So happy to hear Lacy is home. Wishing you a good Christmas and a very healthy new year. You are still in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

I'm Sorry to hear about the painful episode yesteray  Is she allergic to morphine?  poor baby...:kiss: I know how emotionally and physically draining it is to see your child in pain and recovering, but it does get a little better everyday.

I'm glad you two are home! I know Lacy will be a little more comfy in her own environment and getting to see the rest of the family. I remember when Jake would be home after surgery, usually bleeding pretty heavily still and needing alot of painkillers...I would just sleep in his bed w/ him or we will occasionally camp out downstairs on the couches, because he'd always wake up in pain, needing medicine..or thirsty or gagging on blood .

On the chapped lips, the liquidy stuff always seems to work better for us, Jake would get that too after surgery..I think from breathing that mask thing, IDK...but like the girly stuff in the tube, lip gloss...it keeps the lips wet longer than any of the chapsticks or vaseline. 

I hope she's better really soon!

Alexa, our health care system here is HOSED up, that's why they only keep you a few days..that's all the insurance companies will pay for. I guarantee, if the insurance companies would cover longer stays..they'd keep you. I've taken my son home from surgeries and he could barely walk and was spitting up tons of blood...and they sent us home. I just have to shake my head in disgust at the whole system, seriously.

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie, I am so glad that Lacy is home. I know it must be kind of bittersweet though what with the worry over her inability to swallow very well. I hope you are both able to get some rest now that you can be in your own beds. I'm keeping Lacy in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Julie I am glad tha Lacey got to come home for Christmas. I will keep you ALL in my prayers.


----------



## Julie

Kara,
I do think Lacy had an allergic reaction to the morphine.She became really flushed with a rash-look,but not raised or itchy,on her face and chin--they finally took notice when it was running up her arm at the IV site.They thought she had gotten it too fast,and gave her benadryl. From then on,she received morphine in a 15 minute drip thing...no more reaction.Scary.

Thanks for the advice on the lips.We'll try that.:hug:


----------



## casperkeep

I hope you two are enjoying your time together this christmas evening...I hope she continues to get better everyday!!!


----------



## Laurief

Julie How is our Lacy doing today?? Does she have to bo back to the Dr soon or does she get to stay in her bed for a while?? Any progress on the throat problem?


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

That is SOO scary! But Morphine is really the strongest thing they can give her. Did they send you home w/ morphine based pain killers? Just keep a close eye one it.

Jake developed an allergy to codeine (I'm not totally convinced) But a few years ago..he was taking vicodin post surgery and had a panic attack and said he coudln't breathe and his throat was closing up! ack! I ended up calling the doctor and switching him off, even though he has taking codeine after surgery since he was 3 months old. He is WAY less grumpy on the other stuff, so we'll stick with that.

I hope Lacy is feeling better today!

And I hope I explained the oil based lipgloss, You can also hook up a humidifier in her room, although...with the surgery she had, you may want to ask the doctor if that would help or hinder, Run that one past them first! That would help w/ the dry skin...but it may bother her throat? IDK...the thicker air??

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Julie

Lacy has through trial and error and lots of coughing,discovered some foods she can eat and swallow.Lipton cup of noodle soup and chocolate pudding.

The Dr.says her calcuim is low and has her on 2 tums every 3 hours.Wierd.??

She is on tylenol3 w/codeine for pain.I have to split the pill into 4 pieces for her to take.She is not taking as many as she could(which is a good thing).Yesterday was going well,and she seemed improved......till 3:00am.She has not stopped coughing.It is awful.I think I'm running on empty at this point.

She got to take a bath yesterday and I babied her with back washing and a lotion massage like I give Robbie.I had hoped she was on her way to big leaps of improvements.:sad: Then the over the night cough etc.

We'll see what today brings......My husband is sick with diaherria now....:brick:


----------



## pjewel

Oh Julie, you are being tested aren't you. I can wish for little more than a quiet and healthy beginning to the new year for you and your family. I'm so sorry you have so much to deal with. This is a Christmas you're likely to remember.

Continued prayers for a quick resolution to all of this.


----------



## Missy

Oh Julie, You are so such a good mom!!!! things will start to improve!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed that today is better. HUGS!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh my goodness, Julie. Your plate is full these days taking care of Lacy and now a sick hubby too. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I sure hope Lacy begins to make great strides in healing. At least she is able to eat a couple of things. Chocolate pudding....yum! Can you crush up any vitamin pills or anything in the pudding to get added nutrients into her? 
Maybe DH needs a 24 hour rice water fast............


----------



## Cheryl

I am just catching up Julie. The parathyroid gland which rests behind the thryroid gland and produce calcium. The surgery probably disturbed their calcium production enough that she is requiring suplementation.

I hope the coughing has subsided. Is it just an irritated tickle cough or a full fledge cough? I think a full fledge cough or any cough that does not subside may warrant a call to the doc.

Although I feel bad for hubby bacause GI illness is annoying, tell him he needs to take care of himself AND not complain.

Keep us posted and I am here if you have any questions. (((((HUGS))))) to both you and Lacy!!!


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

Sounds like the pain is starting to go away and I'm really happy to hear she is eating! Can she have ice cream or yogurt? That'd help w/ the calcium too. I WISH my husband had Diarrhea instead of GUCCI! lol Especially since it is pouring rain like crazy here today and we've gone through about 4 pee pads  and 4 butt baths! ack! Why not on a sunny day?

I bet Lacy is really appreciative of everything you are doing! So sweet! :kiss: Give her a big hug from us. If you need any ideas on soft foods...I'm your girl!  Although, Jello w/ whip cream is always a post surgery fave here and then we work up to mac and cheese.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief

Julie, I am so glad to hear that she seems to be doing better, pain wise. I am sure that the bath and massage made her feel SOO much better! Is the coughing from tickles from healing, or does she have something in there? I bet she is feeling like she didnt sign on for all of this!! But in a week or so you guys will be so glad it was done!! Kisses to all, go take a nap!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Julie- I'm so glad to hear Lacy is home! YAY!!!:cheer2: I'm sorry to hear about her swallowing problem, but it should get better as time passes. Cheryl's right about the calcium supplementation. The thyroid and parathyroids are very close, and the parathyroids control calcium levels. I was on calcium IV for weeks after my parathyroid surgery. The surgeon probably slightly jarred the parathyroids, but they'll be back working full steam again soon. I feel so bad that someone so young has gone through all of this. Hopefully, she'll feel better soon, and you'll have less stress when you see her starting to regain her strength. You both have been through so much. It sounds like you are taking really good care of Lacy. Don't forget to take care of yourself too! :hug:


----------



## Jane

Julie,

You must be so tired. I am worried about you too. I am sorry your hubby is also sick. Do you have relatives or a friend nearby that could come over for a couple of hours so you could get a bit of rest? I'm sorry we all live so far apart - the downside of an online community  Hugs to you and Lacy. :hug: I'm hoping each day will bring improvement and encouragement for you both.


----------



## juliav

Julie,

Your plate just seems to get fuller, your poor thing. I hope Lacy's caugh is minor, but if it doesn't go away, I would call your doctor. I hope your hubby feels better. Try to remember to take care of your self. :hug:


----------



## mintchip

Hope Lacy is doing better today!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Julie,
I have been reading the posts about Lacy's surgery and have been sending my prayers to you both. 
I hope she is feeling a bit better tonight.
All the advice you have been given here sounds wonderful and I hope it helps Lacy.
My hope would be that she feels well enough to have some friends over to visit her. I think that would really do her some good, IF she feels better and is up to it.
Continued prayers for healing to Lacy and continued strength for you.


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Prayers for you all*

Julie - it sounds like it's been such a stressful time. Know that your daugher and your whole family are in our prayers. The suggestions about having someone come in an relieve you for a bit sound perfect. Best,


----------



## casperkeep

I agree about someone coming over and giving you a much needed rest...maybe go get a massage or something.....you deserve it althought that is what Mother's are for. I remeber when I was in the hospital and I was in soooo much pain....I told them to go and get my mom...it was in the middle of the night....she was sleepin in a hotel that they had at the hospital...she was two minutes away....they said no that she needed her rest....I told them if you just call her she will come....they would not....so when she got there that morning I told her and she went right to the nurses station and told them when my daughter wants me to get her whenever and whatever the time!! From then on she stayed with me in the room....there is nothing better than a mother's love!!!!!! I am sure Lacy feels alot better just having you with her!!


----------



## lfung5

Julie,
I hope lacy is doing better today. You are both going through a lot, but you have all of us behind you, praying for her to get well soon!


----------



## Lina

Julie, I am so sorry that Lacy has to go through this! I hope that she is feeling much better today and that she will continue to improve each day that passes. :hug:


----------



## Rita

Julie,

Just checking in. How is Lacy today?


----------



## Leslie

Wondering about Lacy today, too...


----------



## casperkeep

Just wondering how your family is doing this morning!!! I hope you all have a good day!!!


----------



## Guest

:wave: Julie....

Just checking in with everyone else.. Hope Lacy and your DH are feeling much better today..:hug:


----------



## juliav

Hi Julie, :wave:

Just wanted to know how Lacy and you are doing today.


----------



## Missy

Sending our love!!


----------



## dboudreau

Hey Julie,

Everything OK today? 

Sending :hug: & :kiss:


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie, 
How is Lacy today? I hope that being home has helped to heal more quickly.


----------



## Sissygirl

Julie,

Just wanted to check in and see how you and Lacy were doing. We are all keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Just checking in to see how everyone is. Praying Lacey is doing well.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Julie,

Just thought I'd jump back in to see how Lacy and you are doing. I'm sorry to see that your DH is sick now. I hope both he and Lacy are feeling better, and that tonight is a restful night for all of you.

Prayers and healing thoughts for you all.

Wanda


----------



## Cheryl

I am also here to see how Lacy is doing. I am hoping that you are resting since you have not posted in a while.


----------



## Paige

Julie, I have been checking for a update thoughout the day today. I hope everything is okay and you and your family have had a good day.

Hopefully, you will update us tomorrow, I will be back to check in.
:hug::kiss::angel:


----------



## Cheryl

It is another day and I am just checking in to see how the family is doing.


----------



## maryam187

Julie, just sending you and your whole family extra strength!


----------



## SMARTY

Julie just checking to see how Lacy and you are doing. We hope this is your best day and tomorrow will be even better. Taking care of loved ones is so emotionally draining but the strength will keep coming. We are thinking of you.


----------



## Missy

Sending more love, strength and of course prayers.


----------



## Leslie

Just checking to see how you and Lacy are doing today. My prayers are continuing for you.


----------



## JanB

Julie, I don't know how I missed this post (maybe it was my post-surgery drug induced haze?) 

At any rate, you are in my thoughts and prayers! (((hugs)))


----------



## Julie

Sorry I didn't keep you updated. Things have been difficult,but we are plugging away. My husband got over his flu yesterday and we had his dad come up delivering Christmas money for our kids. My MIL passed away last August,so he is kinda lonely. After he left--I went Christmas shopping for my kids! This am was "Christmas" here! Nothing fantastic,but each got a few things! 

Lacy is improving I think. She still is coughing quite abit--but it is good that she is. Since surgery she has never quite cleared her lungs--so some coughing is good.I assume that it is a good sign that her nerve controlling her reflex to cough when food or drink enters her asphagis is good too. Hard to listen too,but probably best in the long run. She is sleeping a little bit better at night as well. I have not had a decent rest since leaving the hospital--but I'm fine. "This too shall pass" my Grama used to say.

Thank you for your prayers and good wishes. I read some of these to Lacy and she just can not get over how many people care about her. Thanks you guys:grouphug:


----------



## mintchip

Julie--thanks for the update! Hope you get some rest. I wish I lived closer to help but prayers and hugs are being sent to you and your family!
Hope you will have a happy and healthy new year
Sally


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

I'm glad to hear she's better and so is your husband. :kiss: Sorry you haven't gotten much rest  Is there any time for a nap today?  Maybe tonight will be easier, with everyone tired from Christmas stuff?

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Missy

Julie, so happy to hear this report. Sounds like Lacy is on the mend. I hope you get to get some rest today. Glad we could be there to impress a teenager-- she sounds very sweet. Hey! how is Quincy doing? is he being a good nurturer? 

Hugs to all!!!


----------



## irnfit

Julie, glad she is improving. That is good news. Hope you can get some rest.


----------



## juliav

Julie,

I am so glad that Lacy is improving, but you need to find some time to rest. Can anyone help out???


----------



## MaddiesMom

Julie- Thanks for the update. It sounds like Lacy is making good improvement. Now take care of yourself. Lacy will need her mother healthy, rested and strong.


----------



## Rita

Julie, glad to hear Lacy is doing better. What a tough way to spend your Christmas vacation. Please get some rest I know it is hard. We will still keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Sissygirl

So glad to hear Lacy is improving and DH is better.

Hope you can get some rest soon.


----------



## JanB

Julie, I'm glad she's improving but please take care of yourself. Remember, there's a reason they tell you in an airline emergency to put the oxygen mask on yourself first - BEFORE your child. If you don't take care of yourself you won't be any good to anyone. I know, easy to say, hard to do, but please get some rest!

Continued prayers!


----------



## DAJsMom

Just catching up after being out of town a few days. Glad to hear Lacy is doing some better. Still praying for you!


----------



## luchetel

Also just catching up after being away from the computer for awhile.
i have a 15 year old daughter- my thoughts are with y ou- I know how scarey it is when they have to have surgery- we went through other surgery several times- it is a relief when they are home- but totally exhausting for mom.
Take care of yourself- nap when she naps. She needs you.
Lynn


----------



## Missy

Hi Julie, How are things today? Hope you have found some time to rest now that DH is getting over his Flu? how is Lacy today? Hugs!!!!


----------



## Poornima

Julie, it is so nice that your daughter is improving. Hope you are able to get some rest after the emotionally and physically hectic last few days. Good luck!


----------



## Julie

This is Lacy and I'd like to thank you all for all your prayers and concerns! I've been doing better and am improving a little bit everyday. I actually go to see the doctor on the third for one of many (I think) follow-up appointments. I'm hoping that things will fall back into normalcy soon!
Thanks again! :grouphug:
♥ Lacy


----------



## Olliesmom

eace:

Thanks for the update...Lacy

So sweet of you!

Feel btter...


----------



## Judy A

Good to hear you "voice" Lacy!! You're daily improvements might be small, but over time it's huge! Many people have been keeping you lifted in prayer...and will continue to as you continue to improve.


----------



## CacheHavs

Lacy,
We are so happy to hear that you are feeling better, may you continue to heal and start feeling more "normal" we will be praying for you and for good reports on your future doctors appointments.

Thank you for giving us an update :hug: :kiss:


----------



## DAJsMom

Hello Lacy!
Glad you are feeling better enough to give us an update "in person"!
Get your rest and keep getting better!


----------



## Missy

Glad to hear from you Lacy! Each day will get better and better. you are very strong courageous young lady.


----------



## Leeann

Hey Lacy, thanks for checking in and letting us know how you are doing. Riley & Monte want to send you lots of Havie kisses to help with your recovery.


----------



## pjewel

Lacy,

What a treat it was to stop by here today and see the message from you. I'm so happy to hear you're getting better a little at a time. Take care of yourself and enjoy the pampering. Prayers continue on your behalf.

Wishing you a happy and above all healthy new year and a very happy birthday.


----------



## rockluvr

Hi Lacy,
So glad that you updated us yourself as I hope that means you are feeling better! :whoo:We have all been very concerned for you and your family. Continue to be positive and best wishes for the new year!eace:


----------



## Laurief

Hi Lacy - thank you so much for keeping us up to date. We have all been very worried for you and your Mom!! You are such a brave girl for going thru what you have - and in a few weeks, you will be so happy you did it!! Keep up the good healing & give your Mom an extra kiss, she is a fabulous Mom!
Laurie


----------



## Lina

Hi Lacy! Thanks for letting us know how you are feeling! I'm happy that you seem to be doing better and hopefully your follow up appointment will show that everything is healing up well. :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona

Hi Lacy,
I'm glad to read that you are doing a bit better each day. The worst is over. I hope your follow-up appointments bring good news that you are healing well and will be back to normal soon.


----------



## irnfit

Hi, Lacy. Nice to "hear" from you. Glad you are doing better.


----------



## Paige

Hi Lacy,

I'm so glad to hear you are improving everyday. I know that had to be a terrible way to spend your Christmas break. But just think, spring break is just around the corner and all this will be behind you. Take care and give your mom a big hug and kiss:hug::kiss:, she deserves it.


----------



## maryam187

:whoo: Lacy, glad to read you feel 'well enough' to post here, will keep sending goof vibes for you!


----------



## Sissygirl

Good to hear from you Lacy. I know your mom has been so helpful and taking very good care of you. Hang in there - you'll feel like new soon.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Its great to hear from you, Lacy! You've been through alot, but hopefully now each day you'll be feeling a little better. We'll keep you in our hearts and prayers!


----------



## casperkeep

Lacy I am glad that you are getting better and better each day!!!! Julie I hope you are getting some rest as well!!! Keep us posted when you can!!!! Hava Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl

Lacy, it was great to hear in your own words that you are doing better. Thanks for checking in to let us know. I'll be thinking about you again on the 3rd whend you go to the doctors.


----------



## uptownbabe

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Laurief

Julie, it was so great to have Lacy give us an update!! It sounds like she is feeling a bit better. How about you? ARe you doing ok too??


----------



## dboudreau

Good Morning Julie & Lacy,

Good to hear that Lacy is getting better, and I sure hope that Julie has been able to get some rest. 

I wish you both the very best of the New Year, take care of each other and of course those pups.

Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## juliav

Julie,

It's so good to hear that Lacy is getting better and I hope you are getting your rest too.


----------



## Elaine

Lacy,
I'll bet you would never think you had such a large family keeping an eye on you. Glad you are getting better and make sure your mom takes care of herself so you don't have to. By summer this will all be behind you and you can enjoy the warm weather. Just think it's better now when it's cold and you don't really want to be out in the cold. Good thoughts and quick recovery thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Missy

Happy New Year Julie and Lacy! This year is going to be great!


----------



## Rita

Lacy,

It was so nice of you to come online and give us an update. Glad you are feeling better. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Thank you all very much! :grouphug:

Lacy is continuing to improve each day now. She has even got a fairly good grip on her wierd way she has to swallow. My only real present concern is her coughing. She continues to cough deeper though now,quite a bit at night. She sleeps sitting up as best she can. I keep harping on her to cough deep and get rid of the flem....it has been 10 days now and I would of thought that would be gone by now. She will go back to the doctor Jan.3,so we'll see what he says then. 

Lacy never would of thought so many of you would be lending your support/prayers till this all got started. I had her read and post the other day. She is amazed! I told her--"Hey,I told you these people were not just about dogs".......:becky:<that is what she did!


----------



## Rita

Julie said:


> She is amazed! I told her--"Hey,I told you these people were not just about dogs".......:becky:<that is what she did!


:biggrin1::biggrin1:You got that right.

Hope you are getting some rest too. Good Moms always put their kids first and get run down. Get some rest....... You both need a day at the spa when everyone is up to it.:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Lacy....I am so thrilled to hear that your recovery is progressing! Julie you are truly the Queen Mom! Once things settle down and get somewhat normal you need to go and pamper yourself at the SPA!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie, I agree with Vicki. It's just about your turn for some pampering. If you can't go to the spa, at least a nice, long hot bubble bath (uninterrupted), someone else making YOU dinner (a really GOOD dinner of your choosing!), some time with a good book and the dogs, and a good cup of tea.


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ Checking in after being away for a bit. It was good to read Lacy is feeling well enough to have posted something herself! I'm thrilled to know she's doing so much better. I will continue to keep her (and you) in my prayers. Please heed the advice of those who've posted before me and take care of yourself!


----------



## mintchip

Hope Lacy is doing better and on her way to a healthy new year!
Julie hope you got some R&R


----------



## casperkeep

I hope things are going well for you both....Let us know how things go at the doctor's appointment when you can.....Yes definatly a spa for you both when this is all behind you two!!!!


----------



## Julie

Lacy is feeling better each day now and some of the bruising has disappeared.I wanted to share with you pictures of this. It is both gross and amazing. 

These pictures are not good by a long shot--and the angle is odd,but she has a normal thin neck now!

The armpit pictures show where they took that giant thyroid out. The right side is much worse because he had to enlarge that opening 3 times. They used inside stitches and superglue. The glue is still present. They actually make 3 holes(I think he told me) to anchor the tool down--that is that small hole you see at the top and bottom of the armpit. I don't think there is a third,but if there is--it is in a more "private" spot or it is part of that incision. You can see though the scarring will be minimal.....


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

Please tell Lacy for me that her neck looks beautiful. As a matter of fact, she looks like a swan. I'm so happy she's getting better each day. What a gift to start the new year and for her birthday.


----------



## Julie

I will Geri.:hug:
She is finding things fit differently now.It's kinda funny.She put on a necklace a friend gave her for Christmas and said "look mom--look at how pretty I look with this on".It was really cute!


----------



## juliav

Julie,

What an improvement, Lacy's necks looks great now!!!


----------



## CacheHavs

Julie,
Thank you for the update, I am so happy for Lacy and her recovery. Her neck looks very elegant now But she was still very beautiful before too.
I agree with Geri, what a wonderful start to the new year. Tell Lacy that we are continuing to pray for her speedy and full recovery. I hope you have been able to find some time for yourself too. Get yourself rested :biggrin1:


----------



## luv3havs

Lacy your neck looks beautiful.
You ought to buy yourself a whole lot of necklaces to show it off!
I hope your recovery continues to go well
Keep coughing, girl!


----------



## ama0722

I like the idea of a special necklace to showcase her pretty neck now! 

Heel well!
Amanda


----------



## Missy

Julie, I am so happy that Lacy is coming along so well. She does look like a swan.


----------



## Beamer

Julie!
Good to hear and see Lacy is doing better! She looks great!

Ryan


----------



## Laurief

WOW!! Lacy, your neck looks wonderful!! It is so amazing to me that they can do that kind of surgery without going thru the throat. 
In a few weeks you wont see any of the remaining scars! Glad that this all worked out so well. Let us know what the Dr. says tomorrow.


----------



## Poornima

Julie, thanks for the update. It is great that Lacy is recovering so well. Wish her continued healthy and easy recovery!


----------



## kgiese

Julie,

Tell Lacey her neck is absolutely beautiful. This is from someone who's been there. The bruises will be gone long before she wears a bathing suit. I'm so happy for her and you. There's nothing like a mother's love and attention to speed up the healing process.

Karen


----------



## JanB

Julie and Lacey, I'm so happy to hear of her amazing progress. "Swan" was the first thing that came to my mind too  BTW, it's not gross at all, although I am a nurse; but even if I weren't it still wouldn't be gross  How fabulous that the surgery was done in a way that scarring will be practically non-existent. I LOVE the idea of a new necklace to show off her swan neck :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow, she looks great and her neck looks really good. I'm so glad she's feeling better and that this is all behind you. Now you have a great start to 2008.


----------



## rockluvr

Lacy, you look really good and the bruises will be gone in no time! So very glad that the new year is looking up for you. Hope you have some time to enjoy the rest of your school vacation. Also hope that your mom and family are getting some R&R as well.


----------



## Paige

Wow, your neck looks great Lacy. I don't see any scarring at all. I'm so glad things are finally getting better for you.:hug:

The boys send sweet licks your way.


----------



## Guest

Julie,

I had envisioned Lacy's incisions to be wayyy worse! This looks as though she will have
very minor scaring once she's all healed. 

Lacy ...You look Mah-velous!


----------



## dboudreau

Looking good!!! Lacy, you will be better in no time. Julie, you haven't mentioned if you have been able to get some rest. I hope you are!!!!

Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Oy my gosh! What a difference. You have a lovely neck, Lacy.  Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Lacy you look beautiful. Prayers for continued good health.

Why are there incisions on both sides?


----------



## Julie

Lilly's mom said:


> Lacy you look beautiful. Prayers for continued good health.
> 
> Why are there incisions on both sides?


Instead of going through her neck--they did it endroscopically.....they cut her in the armpits and kind of blow her up like a frog--then remove the thyroid through the armpit. It is supposed to be a less invasive way to do it,and a fairly new technique. Lacy's was huge though,and there were problems. Lacy's was the biggest one this surgeon had ever seen and had ever removed--especially this technique. I'm not sure I would recommend it for someone with one as large as Lacy's--though she will be able to wear a prom dress or strapless wedding gown etc. one day and no one will know.


----------



## maryam187

Julie, glad to see Lacy's doing much better. She could be a 'neck
model' now, LOL. Hope the appointment tomorrow will go well...


----------



## BeverlyA

I'm so glad that Lacy is recovering so well. How is her voice coming along?
Please thank her for me, for letting you share her story with us, it's been helpful to me, as well as helpful to you I hope!

She does have a lovely neck, and a new reason to celebrate it.

With all of your new experience, maybe you would consider coming to help me out in a couple weeks Julie? :ear:

Take care!

Beverly


----------



## Jane

Julie,

I am so glad to hear things are going better. Lacy has a beautiful neck and she will need some new necklaces! :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

Oh duh!! There's a whole thread about your daughter and I've been pm'ing you about her. I've got to learn how to use this forum. :smash::faint:
Sending you both hugs. Her neck is beautiful and it looks like there will be very minimal scarring.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Julie- Lacy's neck looks great! No more huge thyroid to deal with! She deserves many pretty necklaces for the ordeal she's gone through (she'll LOVE me!). And the incisions in her armpit will be tiny white lines in no time, and I doubt anyone would ever notice a thing. I'm so glad they were able to go through that area, as the neck scar would be more prominent. I don't give mine a thought now, although it is a white line across my neck. For a young, pretty girl like Lacy, the surgeon made the right choice!


----------



## marjrc

I'm soooooo happy things are improving for Lacey and that the thyroid has been removed successfully. It's hard to recover from, I'm sure, but hopefully it will be a speedy recovery. Let us know how the first checkup goes on the 3rd., o.k. ? 

((((((hugs))))))) to you both!


----------



## Cheryl

Lacy--you are such a good sport to post your pics on line to educate this forum. You look awesome and I actually look forward to one of those "non-medical" pictures where you are sitting on the couch ready to go to school and we know you are back to real life. 

For those who do not know, this type of surgery evolved from laprospopic knee or abdominal surgery. Those surgeries used to be done with open incisions just a short time ago--about 20 years ago. Now they do these little incisions, inflate the area with carbon dioxide, visualize through a camera that is inserted through one of the incisions and then what ever needs to be removed is through another one of those little incisions.


----------



## good buddy

Wow Jullie she looks great! She'll hardly have any scarring at all. I'm glad to hear she's doing better all the time. It sounds like things have been pretty rough for all of you lately. Lets hope '08 is a year filled with good health and happy times for your family!


----------



## Julie

This will probably be my last update.....

Lacy's Dr. appointment went well. Her encrinologist ordered lots of bloodwork to determine a dosage for her thyroid pill. It'll be so nice--just 1 a day(instead of 7) and her surgeon was surprised by her level of pain,but thrilled with her looks. He couldn't hardly believe that she was the same girl! He told her she was very pretty. He switched up her pain meds and took her off the tums. She was taking 2 tums every 3 hours for calcuim.Now if her bloodwork shows not enough calcuim,the other Dr. will give it to her in a different form.She will return to see him in a month.He feels confident her pain will subside and her voice will return. He told us he has never had one that didn't. I am worried about the swallowing...but he says give it time.

She will start back to school tomorrow.She can not return to work just yet,but she will by the end of the month.She must be careful not to over-do,but she will.

She turned sweet 16 yesterday! I took her shopping and bought her a new outfit today---she bought herself-------????------a beautiful new necklace!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Thank you all for your very nice wishes,hopes,prayers and good postive thoughts/concerns. You all have made this ordeal alot better and easier for me--and Lacy. We both appreciate you very much! :grouphug:


----------



## Paige

That is great news. HAPPY SWEET 16 LACY. I know she will be so happy to be back with her friends. I bet she looks beautiful in her new outfit and a necklace to show off her beautiful neck. I'm sure a nap will be first order of business after she gets home from school. She's a smart girl, I'm sure she will take care of herself.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Lacy is looking fabulous and it will only increase as she continues to heal! So happy for you!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I had to catch up on this thread and I'm glad to see that Lacy is feeling much better and that her incisions will be near invisible. The surgeon definitely chose the right method for such a lovely young lady.

arty::cheer2:Happy Belated Birthday Lacy!:cheer2:arty:

Julie - now you need to get some much needed rest for your own health.

Thinking of you and your family and hoping everyone is well.

Wanda


----------



## Amy R.

I've just returned from another trip and am catching up on Lacy's progress. How great to hear from her and even see her photos. She is indeed an elegant young swan. She has made so much progress in such a short time, and I know her pain and swallowing will improve, too, and soon be just a memory. Sending best wishes as Lacy returns to school. And Julie, now I hope you'll kick back a bit~~treat yourself to a mani-pedi, a massage, some time just for YOU.


----------



## havanesebyha

Lacy, Happy Sweet 16th Birthday!!! Your neck is so gorgeous and you now look like a beautiful princess that can show off any necklace! Lacy I really admire you for all you have gone through at such a young age ~ you sure are an inspiration to us all and thank you for being such a good sport including us all in your surgery and your recovery. Great news about your doctors appointment and only one pill a day.

Hugs and kisses to you Lacy :grouphug::kiss:


----------



## Laurief

Yahoo - so glad that the Dr. aptmt went well. Oncer she has the meds regulated, she will feel even bettter and better. You better watch out, she is going back to school with that Swan neck, the boys will be following her home. Troy better get out the shotgun! lol


----------



## mckennasedona

Happy Sweet 16 to Lacy. She deserves beautiful necklaces and new outfits, of course!  Thanks for sharing the journey of her surgery with us. It sounds like she's doing very well.


----------



## Lina

Happy Sweet 16 Lacy!!! Enjoy wearing necklaces to show off that beautiful neck.


----------



## dboudreau

Happy Sweet 16 Lacy!!!!!

All the best for a wonderful new year!!!!!!

Julie, get some rest.


----------



## pjewel

Happy Sweet Sixteen Lacy.







Just think of all the wonderful things you have to look forward to and how great you'll look in all your future necklaces and necklines.


----------



## maryam187

*Happy sweet 16 Lacy*, hope you get lots of neck emphasizing gifts! :laugh:


----------



## juliav

*HAPPY SWEET 16 LACY!!!!*


----------



## Cheryl

Wow! What a great final update. Happy birthday to Lacy! And Julie, it sounds like you have gotten a bit of rest. 

I hope that school went well.


----------



## Missy

happy sweet 16 Lacy! we are all so happy about the great report. Hope you keep feeling better and better and soon this will just be a memory.


----------



## mintchip

*Happy Sweet 16 Lacy!*


----------



## marjrc

Good news!! Happy Birthday, Lacy! I am so glad you were spoiled with a new outfit and getting yourself a necklace is a great way to celebrate your road to recovery. Good for you!! 

((hugs)) to you both. Hope you (Julie AND Lacy) don't overdo!


----------



## Rita

Good news. Lacy looks wonderful.

Happy Birthday Lacy!
:cheer2:arty::whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Happy Birthday, Lacy!! :grouphug: 

Kara


----------



## Julie

BeverlyA said:


> With all of your new experience, maybe you would consider coming to help me out in a couple weeks Julie? :ear:
> 
> Take care!
> 
> Beverly


Beverly I certainly would! If I could get someone to take on Robbie---I'd be there for ya! I really would. Your surgery is even more scary to me...but know in advance I'm there with you every step of the way. :hug: I'm praying for you and the surgeon.


----------



## Judy A

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LACY!! So happy to hear that the Dr's appt. went well. I agree, your neck looks great. Thanks for keeping us up to date, Julie....


----------



## irnfit

*LACY *







So glad life is now getting back to normal for you. Enjoy you new necklace!


----------

